# What photo editing  software is best for a beginner?



## Stoikimagic (Oct 17, 2012)

Give me any suggestions.


----------



## Dao (Oct 17, 2012)

For general photo post processing, I recommend using Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 17, 2012)

I would also recommend lightroom 4 first.  It is a great place for general processing, organization, and to get your basics down before moving on to more complex edits using photoshop.


----------



## paigew (Oct 17, 2012)

Lightroom 4. I think you can download a 30 day trial for free


----------



## Tee (Oct 17, 2012)

Me thinks this is clever spam.  Look at their avatar then look here:


----------



## johncam (Oct 17, 2012)

Photoshop is practically the standard for heavy image editing, but the free ones like Windows Live Gallery and Picasa do a pretty decent job if you just want to quickly touch up a picture.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Oct 17, 2012)

APERTURE!


----------



## KmH (Oct 17, 2012)

Tee said:


> Me thinks this is clever spam.  Look at their avatar then look here: .........


The OP didn't post a link, but you did, in effect spamming for the OP.


----------



## Mully (Oct 17, 2012)

Gimp on a Mac works very well and it is free.  Lightroom is a great program and not over the top price wise.


----------



## JSER (Oct 17, 2012)

Stoikimagic said:


> Give me any suggestions.



"Please"

Photoshop


----------



## texkam (Oct 17, 2012)

C'mon people, for beginners. For a true beginner - PicMonkey


----------



## Tee (Oct 17, 2012)

KmH said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Me thinks this is clever spam.  Look at their avatar then look here: .........
> ...



DOH! 

And yet members are still posting like it's an honest inquiry. :scratch:


----------



## myko5 (Oct 17, 2012)

Crayola markers, bold and non-washable work the best.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok seriously, for a beginner, download the FREE program Zoner Studio. Such a great program for being free! You can also use Gimp, just google it


----------



## cannpope (Oct 17, 2012)

You can do so much with Photoshop, but for a beginner, Lightroom.


----------



## cannpope (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh and Lightroom make workflow a breeze.   Good organizer too!


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Oct 17, 2012)

Photoshop or Lightroom are solid. But there are some cheaper ones out there like PhotoStudio 6 that I like.


----------



## KmH (Oct 17, 2012)

Tee said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Tee said:
> ...


Most of the people that visit TPF for photography information are not forum members. So the replies serve a useful purpose.



> There are currently 2275 users online. 130 members *and 2145 guests*


----------



## ghache (Oct 17, 2012)

editing photos? what a waste of time..


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 17, 2012)

ghache said:
			
		

> editing photos? what a waste of time..



Glad to know there's still people out shooting with instant film.


----------

